
Bletchley Park accused of airbrushing Edward Snowden from history - onosendai
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/dec/26/bletchley-park-accused-airbrushing-edward-snowden
======
moocowduckquack
_" McAfee said [it] would not be able to reference Snowden in any activity," a
spokeswoman for Bletchley Park said._

Bletchley park really does not know which way its bread is buttered, otherwise
it would not risk toxic bullshit like this.

------
ballard
In a word: weak

------
collyw
Ministry of Truth.

